# Baalirock's slow Orks



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Truthfully, it's not my Orks that are slow, it's me.  Between school, life, and work, I don't have as much time to paint as I'd like. I am slowly rounding out my Ork army, though, so I'll post some updates here. 

Here's the first few tankbustas I finished. I posted these a few months back:









This guy still needs some touch ups to his weapon. I WILL actually finish those at some point. 


















Squig!


















Hammer time!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the other half of the Tankbusta box. I have 5 more Tankbustas to complete, too: 4 old metal models, and 1 modified boy.





































And the completed squad (so far) together:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

*Painboy and Warboss*

Here's my painboy. I tried to make his "urty syringe" look like it was filled with the stuff Herbert West uses in Reanimator. Used an old toothbrush to give him a blood-spattered effect. Also, every other painboy I've seen painted up has a white mask, so I thought it fitting to give my Doc some proper scrubs!



















And my Warboss, with attack Snotling! Who needs squigs, anyway? The snotling is from an old sprue of Fantasy Night Goblins. The boss is standing in front of some WW2 scenery that is still WIP.




















Will update a few more pics later today. Enjoy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks good baalirock!

The Ork warboss looks great, as do the rest of them. They're all very bloodied up I see, the effect is quite good. Looking forward to future updates, in the meantime, +rep!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, RC! Thank you for the rep, as well! 

Here's a nob from the Nob Box. I was gonna give him an Iron Gob, until I noticed his metal-capped tooth. He's now the only (as of now) named ork in my force, Goldtoof! He's currently leading my squad of Trukk-ridin shoota boyz, who are also WIP.



















Chillin with the Doc.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally, here's my Dread. It's still WIP, but I like how it's coming together so far. I have a few odds and ends to finish on the back (not pictured), and the logo could stand to look more like a skull and less like a Pacman ghost...



















With one of my AOBR boyz, taken for scale.



















That's it for now. Off to work on the Trukk.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work Baalirock, they look really good, I particularly like the warboss. +rep Just out of interest why have you got a coin in most of the shots? (don't ask me what it is I have no idea about American denominations! )


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

squeek said:


> Nice work Baalirock, they look really good, I particularly like the warboss. +rep Just out of interest why have you got a coin in most of the shots? (don't ask me what it is I have no idea about American denominations! )


Thanks, Squeek! I posted some shots of my first batch of Tankbustas on my Facebook account, and some of my friends who aren't familiar with 40k asked for some perspective shots so you could see how small the minis were. Thus, pennies!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

So far so good. Pics are a little on the bright side and wash out the colours a bit but that is nothing to worry about. Nice work on the models.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

lookin pretty good so far


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, great work, man! Plus rep on the great paint job! For a sec, I thought those pennies were going to be for more tankbusta bombs or something until you said they were for scale.  Anyway, on to the rep....


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

More good models there Baalirock, I like the Killa-Kan, very orky


----------

